
Lyft plans $650M debt offering, convertible to cash and/or stock - JennyWeston
http:///www.globenewswire.com/news-release/2020/05/12/2031776/0/en/Lyft-Announces-Private-Offering-of-650-million-of-Convertible-Senior-Notes-and-Capped-Call-to-Increase-Effective-Conversion-Premium-to-150.html
======
JennyWeston
What are the economics behind this? What happens next?

